# Tannins not a wine question canning



## spunk (Aug 3, 2014)

I am going to can pepperchini peppers. It calls for olive oil. I never have canned with oil. It considered unsave because of bacteria growth. Anyhow I read you need the right acid create the right blend so to say. Someone suggest to add grape leaves or other tannins. I wonder if I could add wine tannin to this. They also said there was no way to check acid. But I could with the test I do for wine. I was just thinking again. I love those peppers expecially on pizza.


----------



## the_rayway (Aug 3, 2014)

Hey there Spunk,
Not sure if your recipes is an older one, but I would stay away from the oil. Give this recipe a try: http://walnutspinney.blogspot.ca/2008/09/pickled-pepperoncini-peppers-or-hot.html

Much safer and great flavour (I prefer it without the horseradish)!


----------



## spunk (Aug 5, 2014)

Thankyou I will try. I really wasn't comfortable with the oil idea. I think i'll try some with the horseradish and some wothout. Still wonder about the wine tannins though


----------



## the_rayway (Aug 5, 2014)

Ya, that's a good question!

Let me know if you ever find out


----------



## spunk (Aug 5, 2014)

I will let ya know about peppers too thanks


----------



## spunk (Aug 18, 2014)

The pepperchini are very very good!!


----------

